# Start your day with a smile



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pretty girl has a great smile.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

She's a sweet girl for sure.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Good morning! Pretty smile and I love her collar.


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

diane0905 said:


> Good morning! Pretty smile and I love her collar.


Thank you! She’s my beautiful girl and I am SO in love with her. Her collar is from Blueberry. The design is daisies.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

She is obviously in love with you too


----------



## Lindzycam21 (Dec 13, 2021)

This is morgan surf. My 7 month old golden retriever puppy


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

I couldn’t resist Morgan’s face. Sweet girl!


----------

